# Xorg problem with My Monitor



## w4r0ck (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi!
I Have A 17" Monitor & Ati Radeon 7000 (VE) on My System.
I Have Run xorgconfig to Configure X. And Enter Monitor Horizontal & Vertical Ranges. But After Configuring My Monitor Does Not Correctly Work. I Have Using FreeBSD 7.1

Help ME.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

If you have a relatively recent monitor just remove the horizontal and vertical frequencies. Let EDID do it's thing.

And please clearify "does not correctly work". What doesn't work? How?


----------



## w4r0ck (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for response.
The monitor always stay in 1280x1024 resolution. but in the xorg.conf i set the resolution to 1024x768 for all supported dephts.


----------



## adamk (Jun 24, 2009)

What version of Xorg?  xorg.conf uses the "PreferredMode" option in the Monitor section these days for all randr 1.2 capable drivers (which includes the radeon driver).

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have GNOME, XFCE or KDE set the preferred resolution in there.


----------

